# Poor Snail!



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I was cleaning the tank, when I noticed one of my pond snails floating. Thought he had a bubble trapped that was making him float, so I tipped up his shell to try and help it escape so he could sink again. Instead...his shell sunk, and left his insides floating at the surface! I mean, I know he was just a snail, but still...harsh!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

and theres one less pond snail in the world....good news is he prob left about 500 eggs before his morbid sounding death


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Nah, I keep my snail population under control. That was the only adult/near adult pond snail in the tank. Still, I've got a couple of his brothers to replace him if I feel like it. lol, ah the glories of controlled populations...


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm, lost an MTS to the same thing it looks like. I've been trying to get more of those too... I'm rather curious as to why there's bubbles forming in my snails, because I want more snails, as odd as that might sound. I'm a bit worried about my MTS population, I think it's quite low.


----------



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a jar with probably 20 MTS from my friend's tank sitting on top of my 90 gallon. I've been purposely adding them as food for my assassin snails, which are breeding like crazy, but I have so many pond and MTS in there now that I'm on the fence about throwing these in. I get a jar of MTS every time he cleans his tank so let me know if you want some for free.

On the note of floating snails, the pond snails in my 90 gallon float to the surface all the time and flip upside down and "crawl" along. There's two floaters in there as I write this. I used to poke them all the time but never had them drop their shell. I've seen baby assassins crawl on the surface before, but they crawl up the side to get there. They haven't figured out the pond snails floating trick yet. I hope your shell dropping problems are short lived.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

For now the snails have decided to keep their shells on, but the pond snails still like to go floating on the water's surface, lol wish they'd eat some duckweed while they're up there. I do believe I'm down to one MTS though, so if you feel the need to donate, feel free, hahaha


----------

